# Sold my horse now the buyer wants to return him



## Kat__s (Oct 19, 2021)

I recently sold my thoroughbred horse, I’ve had him 10+ years and is trained by me. I’ve never had any issues, he’s always full of energy and ready to go. I recently had to sell him due to being in university and finding out I’m pregnant so I don’t have the time to care for him like he needs.

The buyer came and saw him with her daughter and rode on the Sunday and decided to make a deposit for him right then and there. The next day, Monday morning they paid the balance for him and picked him up a few hours later. Now a week later they say he is extremely stressed at the new barn and won’t calm down and is making the other horses anxious. They’re claiming they want a refund and want to return him. Even though I gave up my spot at the barn with a days notice (compensated by leaving all my winter hay there) and now do not have the financials or capability to take him back.

This is the first horse I’ve ever sold, and it broke my heart doing so in the first place. I told them I think they should maybe give him some stress supplements and let him relax a bit as he’d only been at the last barn for 3 weeks then sold so he’s been through a lot of change that he’s not accustomed to, let alone has been away from me for the first time.

They’re claiming to only give it 2 weeks and if he doesn’t calm down they’re going to return him.

Can they legally do that if I do not agree? Can someone sue the seller for a horse being stressed? My heart wants to take him back of course but I can’t physically or financially do it (hence the reason I sold him).

Had I not thought he was a good fit for them I would not have sold him in the first place. Is there any sort of “refund” dates as a private seller if we never agreed upon it? She’s claiming I should take him back and resell him or keep him as a pasture horse if I can’t ride him. Which boarding a pasture horse is not feasible for me at this time… help!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Do you have a written contract? If so, the terms of the contract specify any recourse the buyer has. If not, then the law of the state where the horse was sold would apply. Most likely the seller does not have the right to return the horse to you. They could make a case that the sale was fraudulent because you misrepresented the horse, but they'd have to go to court in order to get any redress.

But... if you do care about him that much, you might try to see if there's anything else you can do. Seems like you can't buy him back, but could you try to find another buyer maybe?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't think there's anything they can legally do but I'm no lawyer so I'd suggest you seek out professional assistance on that part.

If it was my horse, I'd probably buy him back and re-sell to someone who would understand that he takes a while to settle in a new home.

We have a WB mare that we bought in 2012 who was terrible for a few weeks. I called the seller who told me that she'd taken a while to settle with them too. Once she got used to her new surroundings she was like a different horse. When we moved at the end of last year we had a week of her being very stressed in her new home but it all went away.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

You have no obligation to take the horse back. 
We had this pulled on us a few times. They would come, choose a horse, buy it, and then at the end of summer, want to bring it back. You have NO IDEA what they have done with this horse in the time they've had him. This is not a car that you take and try out.
If it was me, I would tell them I am not Wal Mart, I don't do returns. If they are not happy with the horse, sell him themselves.


----------



## Kat__s (Oct 19, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> Do you have a written contract? If so, the terms of the contract specify any recourse the buyer has. If not, then the law of the state where the horse was sold would apply. Most likely the seller does not have the right to return the horse to you. They could make a case that the sale was fraudulent because you misrepresented the horse, but they'd have to go to court in order to get any redress.
> 
> But... if you do care about him that much, you might try to see if there's anything else you can do. Seems like you can't buy him back, but could you try to find another buyer maybe?


I do have a contract but it’s very basic that they provided, essentially just stating how much the purchase was for and his description. They declined to have a vet check him (which is not the reason for return) but otherwise just has the sale date and the mom as a witness and daughter as purchaser. The issue is that I no longer have a spot to board him and feel if they are unhappy that they have the right to resell him themselves. I certainly did not misinform them or mislead them in any way. They fell in love with him the first ride and wanted to take him home right away. They claimed to have issues cross tying him and walking around with him, but when they seen him there were zero issues. I think it’s a pure matter of stress but in my mind it’s kind of out of mine (or their) control until he settles down as I’ve never had these issues prior. At the past barn it took him 2 weeks before he settled down he was pacing a lot and not sure about his environment. Which I don’t think is out of character for a horse.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

This is an enormous cause of stress for you, unfortunately when you sell a horse you have to distance yourself emotionally. You have great responses, but you are pregnant. Your first obligation is to yourself at this point. 

Whatever you decide to do, you must try to keep the stress down. Many people here on this forum are helpful, please reach out.


----------



## Kat__s (Oct 19, 2021)

Zimalia22 said:


> You have no obligation to take the horse back.
> We had this pulled on us a few times. They would come, choose a horse, buy it, and then at the end of summer, want to bring it back. You have NO IDEA what they have done with this horse in the time they've had him. This is not a car that you take and try out.
> If it was me, I would tell them I am not Wal Mart, I don't do returns. If they are not happy with the horse, sell him themselves.


That’s how I’m feeling too, as much as it pains me to say I can’t really just take him back like a Walmart as you said. I feel they just don’t want to deal with the anxiety he seems to have there but understandably it’s making them nervous. I told them to try the supplements and even provided them with some stress-aid with the sale as a preventative measure. They’re going to try cbd supplements and see if that helps. I don’t want to seem like a jerk by refusing to take him but also don’t think it’s my burden if something at their barn is making him uncomfortable.

Originally they said I was welcome to go see him or ride him anytime I want, etc but they have declined to give me where he’s located or let me go there on my own. Not that that’s expected when selling an animal but thought it was a nice gesture, now I feel I’m being the rude one by refusing to take him back. I feel she’s given me an ultimatum and told me “he’s going to kill himself with his stress levels I don’t think you want that for him so you should probably take him back and refund us”.


----------



## Kat__s (Oct 19, 2021)

whisperbaby22 said:


> This is an enormous cause of stress for you, unfortunately when you sell a horse you have to distance yourself emotionally. You have great responses, but you are pregnant. Your first obligation is to yourself at this point.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, you must try to keep the stress down. Many people here on this forum are helpful, please reach out.


Thank you,
That’s so incredibly kind of you to say. She had phoned me last night with this news and I couldn’t sleep at all last night I felt sick to my stomach not knowing what to do. I feel the same way, I tried to unattach myself and give the new owners some space to make it easier on myself. Only asking them once in the week that they had him how things were going, and the daughter claimed all is well and he’s settling in. 

Then the mother phoned me last night and says she wants to bring him back and if he doesn’t calm down within 2 weeks she’s hauling him back to the place I was boarding him. Even though I no longer have a spot there… 

I told her I cannot take him back but offered to come see him and try and maybe calm him down. She agreed but is still pushing me taking him back. Do I just cut ties and stop responding for a bit till he inevitably calms down? I feel horrible just writing that but am feeling too stressed to handle this thrown at my plate.


----------



## Kat__s (Oct 19, 2021)

jaydee said:


> I don't think there's anything they can legally do but I'm no lawyer so I'd suggest you seek out professional assistance on that part.
> 
> If it was my horse, I'd probably buy him back and re-sell to someone who would understand that he takes a while to settle in a new home.
> 
> We have a WB mare that we bought in 2012 who was terrible for a few weeks. I called the seller who told me that she'd taken a while to settle with them too. Once she got used to her new surroundings she was like a different horse. When we moved at the end of last year we had a week of her being very stressed in her new home but it all went away.


Yes it’s only been a week with the new owners too. They claim he’s “not the same horse they saw a week prior” (in the sense of his stress levels) which I feel is a bit out of my control… he’s never been stressed to the point of me feeling he’s going to injure himself. I’m not sure where he’s located or under what conditions/surroundings so it’s difficult for me to say why he might be feeling this way or how to alleviate some of the stress.

That being said, I don’t think it’s fair to create an ultimatum for me to have to take him back and refund their money. I’ve dealt with a lot of horses in my life and understand their frustrations and/or concerns but I don’t feel anyone is to blame (including the horse). Moving to a new barn is a lot and on top of that suddenly having new owners is even more change he’s having to adapt to.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Not letting you know where the horse is as previously agreed to is a huge red flag. I might let the barn where you used to have him know what is going on. 

Let this play out for a time. I would suggest not responding right now to see where this goes.


----------



## Kat__s (Oct 19, 2021)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Not letting you know where the horse is as previously agreed to is a huge red flag. I might let the barn where you used to have him know what is going on.
> 
> Let this play out for a time. I would suggest not responding right now to see where this goes.


I agree but did not want to push it as it’s not expected in a sale of a horse (typically) and I did not put it in writing as I didn’t think they were obligated to give me that option in the first place. I just thought it was a nice gesture.

I feel that letting it play out a bit is my best option and letting my last boarding place know is a good idea too. It was just a small hobby farm (that a friend of a friend asked about allowing my horse there) with her own horses… no other boarders. So it was a bit of a favour (even though I paid) it’s not common for her to take after other horses. I feel bad involving her in any sense but I guess a heads up is better than being surprised with a new pet haha.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry you find yourself in this situation, it sounds like you are being put in a difficult and unfair position. Do the buyers have a trainer at their new barn? If so, while I know they won't tell you where they are located, but would they consider putting you in touch with their trainer to pass on some tips & tricks? I totally understand if that's more involvement than you want, and I don't blame you. 

It sounds like they may be new horse owners and undersestimated how a horse might react to a new environment, but I hope your horse gets the right kind of care and handling to settle in over the next few days! We all had to be new owners at some point, but I really hope they have some hands on help.


----------



## Kat__s (Oct 19, 2021)

egrogan said:


> Sorry you find yourself in this situation, it sounds like you are being put in a difficult and unfair position. Do the buyers have a trainer at their new barn? If so, while I know they won't tell you where they are located, but would they consider putting you in touch with their trainer to pass on some tips & tricks? I totally understand if that's more involvement than you want, and I don't blame you.
> 
> It sounds like they may be new horse owners and undersestimated how a horse might react to a new environment, but I hope your horse gets the right kind of care and handling to settle in over the next few days! We all had to be new owners at some point, but I really hope they have some hands on help.


Thank you for the advice, they do have a trainer who is also the barn owner. The purchaser mentioned that she is “like a sister to her” so I fear that involving her may work against me. Not that it’s a whose right and wrong situation but she may be more inclined to vouch for her friend than a stranger.

I can understand their concerns with his stress levels and I’m concerned as well, but it’s a bit out of my hands if I cannot go see him to assess him myself. I think they are feeling overwhelmed, so I told them to take it day by day and try not to force too much on him if he’s already in a lot of stress.
They said no issues when riding him, he’s great.. but claim he got upset on one occasion while trying to tack up and broke a cross-tie and reared in the hallway. Which has never happened in my 10+ years with him. I feel they might be trying to rush him into situations where he is not yet comfortable due to his stress levels and so he’s acting out/not relaxing.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Kat__s said:


> Originally they said I was welcome to go see him or ride him anytime I want, etc but they have declined to give me where he’s located or let me go there on my own. Not that that’s expected when selling an animal but thought it was a nice gesture, now I feel I’m being the rude one by refusing to take him back.


Big red flag. Not to say he isn't stressed but it sounds like A) something happened they don't want you to know about. B) They feel you wouldn't approve of, you'd find fault with or it is the environment stressing and the environment won't change. C) Someone (the trainer) doesn't like the horse or finds the horse unsuitable or peer pressure from the child's friends.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> Big red flag. Not to say he isn't stressed but it sounds like A) something happened they don't want you to know about. B) They feel you wouldn't approve of, you'd find fault with or it is the environment stressing and the environment won't change. C) Someone (the trainer) doesn't like the horse or finds the horse unsuitable or peer pressure from the child's friends.



Agreed...huge red flag. Something isn't right. I'm sorry...this is a sad situation all-around.


----------



## Sumner'sAcorn (Oct 8, 2021)

These buyers sound unreasonable to me. I would at least give it a couple of months. Obviously, the horse is going to need transition time.


----------



## Jules Horsewalker (Oct 4, 2014)

Take him back if you love him. They may ruin sell or dump him if you dont.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I would probably take him back but your situation is different than mine. It's up to you. If you can find a place to keep him and take him back temporarily then resell him yourself, you could find him a better home and have the piece of mind that you know where he ended up. 

If you financially can't take him back then he's their horse and they need to sell him themselves. 

However, I would only agree to take the horse back provided he is in the same condition as when he left with no injuries or lameness. You could offer 50 percent or 70 percent of the purchase price back because you have to start over with selling him and pay an additional month or two of board.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^I feel the same as @4horses. Is there any way you can take him back, or know anyone that can take him/lease him perhaps? These people don't sound like good people, & are sketchy...but unfortunately, the horse is now theirs (unless you do end up taking him back) so it may be out of your control. 

I hope you can find a way to get him back. Keep us posted. I know this is very difficult.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I disagree with taking the horse back in this situation. According to what Kat has said, the horse was well trained. She did right by this horse, training him and selling to what she thought was a good home. 

A well trained horse will end up in a good home.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm probably a bit more hard-nosed than others and my answer is no, you bought him, you did not do a PPE and you have now had him off the premise of the barn he knew and was settled in.

I don't know nor want to know the selling price but can tell you if you take him back they DO NOT get full price returned.
In fact {remember being hard-nosed} they would get 50% of what they paid as now you must find what has happened to him to create such a different animal.
You will be incurring expenses of a vet, new boarding costs at a higher price and you may need to put training back on a animal they took, refused a PPE, were thrilled with so much a deposit was given at trial and balance 24 hours later.
You spoke with the daughter a few days after they took possession and she had glowing positive things to say, now suddenly they have large issues.
The question is what have they done with or to the horse he has changed so dramatically.................

Return him, sure...
They will receive 50% of the price paid when he is returned, and that is only if sold for more than $1000.00 since vetting he now needs done and any treatment/training is going to cost $$.
I hope there is nothing wrong with your boy but a new rider who was a bit rude and aggressive he not understand after having kind, caring and devoted for many years.
He also is trying to settle in and the upheaval to all he know is upsetting.
New barn, new rider, new smells, new handlers, new food_ {did they change his feed to something else? That can sure upset him!!}_...
Everything is new and you know they have ridden him into the ground..
Possibly injuring him in the process and trying to unload damaged goods....
Or their barn friend/owner found them another horse for less money and figures you'll cave and she can get a nice commission in her pocket...
The horse world can be ruthless.

There is no clause in the contract that I can detect from what you say.
They bought a horse they rode and loved...
They saw, handled and closed the deal as they chose....the deal is done.
Your horse has a new home, he is no longer your horse but theirs and theirs they are free to sell to another at whatever price they value him at...
You are out of the picture...
Don't cave in or feel bad...its a business deal and done.

As far as your barn you did board at...past tense.
Yes indeed I would let the owner of the farm and manager know what is happening and you are not taking the horse back, you can not for personal reasons.
This allows your B/O and farm manager to inform these people if they dump the horse he is considered abandoned and will be turned over to animal services for auction as he will be eating and costing any facility $ to keep him fed, sheltered and sound/healthy.
They forfeit the animal and all monies when they abandon...

You have to grow a thick skin and be a bit heartless when people try to do you dirty as this one is.
The issue they_{the buyer}_ did/does not have a return clause in that contract means you do not have to take back and refund.
_If you buy a car, take it home and drive the crud out of it, treat it who knows how and possibly damage the engine, tires or drivetrain do you think the car dealer is taking it back?_
_*Nope, *not unless your contract states it can be returned and never for what you paid for it....there are always "fees" and they amount to enormous amounts of $$$._
_Same idea but this is a living breathing thing that can't tell you what they've done to him.._

My other thought is did they take the horse from you, go to a show{s} and ride him into the ground, sore him and now think you are going to accept back...heck no!
He may appear sound, drugs can do that if you go to see him {which I would not. You cut your ties when he walked out of the barn on a trailer to a new farm}..
Sorry, no refund, not feel bad and the current owner is free to sell the animal but you are done.
Now block their calls, do not go their and do not own_ their issue they created...
hugs..._
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## Jules Horsewalker (Oct 4, 2014)

PoptartShop said:


> ^I feel the same as @4horses. Is there any way you can take him back, or know anyone that can take him/lease him perhaps? These people don't sound like good people, & are sketchy...but unfortunately, the horse is now theirs (unless you do end up taking him back) so it may be out of your control.
> 
> I hope you can find a way to get him back. Keep us posted. I know this is very difficult.


Agree!!! if you care about this animal you should have a contract with the right of first refusal. Dont let him potentially go into the pipeline that leads to rescues and kill pens. They do not sound like good owners. Take him back. He was your boy for 10 years. Show him similar loyalty now before its too late. Please...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Kat__s said:


> I recently had to sell him due to being in university and finding out I’m pregnant so I don’t have the time to care for him like he needs.
> 
> This is the first horse I’ve ever sold, and it broke my heart doing so in the first place.
> 
> Had I not thought he was a good fit for them I would not have sold him in the first place.


I think the OP if she could _would_ take him back, but her circumstances forbid that to happen and it was her circumstances that forced his sale in the first place..
She did everything she could to get him a good home...
If he is a nice horse these people will have no issue selling him to a good home either....somehow there is more to the new owners wanting to unload him than they are telling...
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Personally I'd take him back but I'd refund them half or the cost of a month's livery short notice - I mean IDK what you charged. But I'd definitely say "yes, I'll take him back but you'll have to pay a months livery upfront" so the immediate aspect is hopefully covered. I agree, something has happened and I'd try my hardest to find a more suitable owner. Even if he's amazing he sounds in the wrong hands and you know how it is, they will make him out to be dangerous or word will get around and then the chances of him finding a better home are even slimmer. Personally couldn't have that on my conscience.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I would also ask them to have a vet out to assess for any injury since they took ownership and you need confirmation direct from the practice - just in case something has happened and they cannot afford treatment etc. Then it'd be even worse :<


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Unless you wrote in that contract that you would take the horse back and refund their money in whatever time frame, which you said you did not, tell them to go pound sand.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

To much could of happened at these peoples hand to take the animal back and give a refund after 2 weeks...
The animal could be lamed, hurt forever and sorry, but a sound in body and mind was sold and bought by these people.
But to refund after 2 weeks of the horse being off at a unknown facility, under who knows what conditions, and the girl when spoken with a week after acquiring was thrilled with the animal to now....we are returning...
Sorry, not naïve here. 
Something happened and it isn't good...

Kat you cut your heart-strings when you sold...
Think it was hard to watch him walk away the first time...heaven help you with what you face now...
This women doesn't have the time nor financial ability to have the horse is why he was sold originally..._read her opening post carefully.
Nope, *do not* cave and accept this animal.
I stand with waresbear in agreement._
🐴...


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Remember my story on the colt I sold to a guy that also wanted a beef? 
When I had the beef done, I took in the heart, tongue and liver. I received an angry phone call "What was I bringing in that garbage for !!"
They got the colt. I would hear from them every so often with common beginner questions. All seemed well. Then came fall. We get a call from the guy, he wants to bring the colt back and get his money back. He had this colt all summer! So we told him he was welcome to sell the colt on his own, but we did not do things like that. Heaven only knows what they did to the colt. 
We later heard thru the grapevine, they'd got the colt in a mess, and broke a leg on him. Thats why they wanted to bring him back!
And, later we also found out he was a preacher, and it was the Church's money he spent! He was in big time trouble if he did not produce that money as it was for a new roof on the church!!

So it does happen. People buy horses, do stupid things, hurt the horse, and then squall they want their money back.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Jules Horsewalker said:


> Take him back if you love him. They may ruin sell or dump him if you dont.


Umm, just no. This comment is not helpful. 

OP has clearly stated reasons on why she CANNOT take the horse back and they are important valid reasons, and make her no less of a person.



Kat__s said:


> Can they legally do that if I do not agree? Can someone sue the seller for a horse being stressed? My heart wants to take him back of course but I can’t physically or financially do it (hence the reason I sold him).


Where are you located? Canada? (based on the flag near your name...)

At least in the US, horses are "as is" sales unless the buyer would somehow be able to prove in a court of law that the selling knowingly lied to them, which is difficult to do and expensive. You had no discussion or agreement that the horse could be returned, so NO, they cannot return him.

I would suggest you message her back, and he cannot be returned and ask them to stop contacting you. Sometimes it is nice to be available if they have questions about the horse, but if they are going to pressure you like this and cause you stress, it might just be better to cut ties and focus on YOU and your baby.

It your decision if you want to continue to communicate with them, but make it VERY clear there are no returns. Let them try to take you to court. (I doubt they will.)


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

In your final communication I would suggest to the buyers that horses often get ulcers after a move, which can cause them to behave differently from their normal personality. Many horses can appear untrained, aggressive even, and have sudden personality changes. Some friends of mine believed a horse was drugged by the sellers because he was so different in the first few days after they bought him from the horse they had tested. I suggested that instead he might have ulcers. After they treated him for ulcers, he became the horse they thought they'd bought, very calm and a sweetheart with none of the issues he had at first. I'll bet your horse didn't eat or eat well during the trailer ride and/or the first night in his new home, and that's all it takes to get ulcers. Hopefully your horse's new owners might try several days of Omeprazole to see if they are suddenly quite happy with their new horse again.


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

Ummmm, no, just,...no.

I like what waresbear said. If you had a contract that included terms of return, that'd be one thing, but what you have is a bill-of-sale, like a receipt. You have no obligation, no responsibility and no choice.

You may remind them that if they choose to return the horse to the barn from which they picked him up that you won't be there and they will need to negotiate boarding for their horse with the manager of that facility since you no longer use those services.

The deal is done and closed and over. Simply, no returns.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

You are not in a position to take him back and there are some impediments to helping out informally. The key one is that they didn’t let you come to visit/help ease his transition which you offered and now are saying he’s having a hard time adjusting and can’t be helped. Either they are just absolutely clueless or something is amiss. I think it will go badly if you try to help as they are maneuvering in an underhanded way that doesn’t really make sense and that could cause problems for you, especially since you know they want to return him.

It must be heart-breaking to know your dear horse that you raised is not doing well. I do hope he settles in soon. Maybe they can try the book Horse Speak by Sharon Wilsie - it can be a short cut to making a relationship with a horse and perhaps if he develops a connection with them, he will gain confidence and ease into his new home.


----------



## Kat__s (Oct 19, 2021)

beau159 said:


> Umm, just no. This comment is not helpful.
> 
> OP has clearly stated reasons on why she CANNOT take the horse back and they are important valid reasons, and make her no less of a person.
> 
> ...


Hi Beth,
Thank you so much for your insight and kind words. That comment got to me a bit too, only because I obviously love him and do feel guilty not being able to take him back at this moment. I appreciate you sticking up for me and reassuring myself that this is the right thing to do. Yes I’m in Canada and as far as I know (have read online) it’s the same rules as the US, unless you’re a horse dealer then I believe there is a 30 day refund.

I think you’re right about maybe cutting ties at least for now until they cool off. I was really hoping to still have updates on him as I was excited for his future and what he accomplished but if it’s led with backlash it’s not worth it.


----------



## Kat__s (Oct 19, 2021)

Kalraii said:


> I would also ask them to have a vet out to assess for any injury since they took ownership and you need confirmation direct from the practice - just in case something has happened and they cannot afford treatment etc. Then it'd be even worse :<


He belongs to them now, so unfortunately I can’t really ask someone to provide me with his vet records. If he gets injured he may be covered under their barn I’m not sure. I’m not in a position to pay for his injuries if they neglect to do so.


----------



## Kat__s (Oct 19, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> Big red flag. Not to say he isn't stressed but it sounds like A) something happened they don't want you to know about. B) They feel you wouldn't approve of, you'd find fault with or it is the environment stressing and the environment won't change. C) Someone (the trainer) doesn't like the horse or finds the horse unsuitable or peer pressure from the child's friends.


I agree completely, unfortunately without knowing his whereabouts I can’t go see him and his environment he’s in. I know it’s a barn where they do horse lessons so I’m sure it’s up to standard. However I think they may have realized he’s “too much horse” for them or have yet to try and bond with him and are just sticking him in uncomfortable situations. Praying he hasn’t hurt himself and that he calms down there. I really do want the new owners to enjoy him as much as I have/do.


----------



## Kat__s (Oct 19, 2021)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I disagree with taking the horse back in this situation. According to what Kat has said, the horse was well trained. She did right by this horse, training him and selling to what she thought was a good home.
> 
> A well trained horse will end up in a good home.


Thank you for your support. I feel he’s in a good home and has a young rider (17) who has lots of time and enthusiasm for riding who fell in love with him in the first 5 minutes. I think it’s just the mom who is perhaps rethinking the whole situation and maybe has never realized how involved it is having your own horse versus just taking riding lessons at a barn. The problem is that because the daughter is a minor I have to deal with the mom, not the actual person riding or caring for him.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I pity the daugher


----------



## Sumner'sAcorn (Oct 8, 2021)

OP I am justing posting here to give some virtual emotional support. I think it sounds like the mom is overwhelmed and has buyers remorse, and is taking it out on you. It has to be really tough. As you said, hopefully soon he will calm down and get over that transition stage and everything will be ok. I am sure the daughter loves him a lot.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

She said she cannot take him back financially. If they contact you again , ask them What did you do to him ? Tell them outright you are not purchasing the horse from them. If they want to GIVE you the horse for nothing then I would consider it. Sounds like they have done something to the horse. THem or the trainer, or barn owner, or someone said no take him back I have a better horse .


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry, friends, this lady cannot take the horse back at this time, and needs to distance herself from the stress. 

Again, she sold a well trained horse. The horse will be fine.


----------

